# Week in Morelia



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Just got back from a week's stay in Morelia! It is a beautiful old city, dating back to 1541, lots of historical sites to see. My husband has family there, spread out over Morelia and some neighboring small towns.

There are half a million people there, and wow the traffic was something. A couple of days we left the truck at the hotel and used a taxi- much better, and cheap. Stayed at the Villa Sam Jose cause they take dogs; it was very very nice- it's where the President of Mexico stays when he visits Morelia. 

We did come across a few English speakers and found everyone very nice. There was a huge protest by the school teachers going on, on the grounds of the big cathedral, but all very civil, including the police.
The altitude is around 6000 feet, which for me gets me a little short of breath after little exertion ha ha, but hubby and dog were fine. I recommend Morelia as a beautiful place to visit. It is not however on our shortlist for places to move to, the business, it is a huge city, the altitude, and well it's just to far from the beach for me crossed it off the list. 

We also hit Zihjuatenjo on the way back; a little too hilly for me ha ha, but another really beautiful place. We plan to explore going north up the coast in the coming months. Does anyone know San Carlos (on the Sea of Cortez) or Puerto Penasco?

Got home in time for another beautiful sunset here in Playa Ventura. Cheers!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from a week's stay in Morelia! It is a beautiful old city, dating back to 1541, lots of historical sites to see. My husband has family there, spread out over Morelia and some neighboring small towns.
> 
> There are half a million people there, and wow the traffic was something. A couple of days we left the truck at the hotel and used a taxi- much better, and cheap. Stayed at the Villa Sam Jose cause they take dogs; it was very very nice- it's where the President of Mexico stays when he visits Morelia.
> 
> ...


Morelia is a lovely city. One thing (among many) I like about it are the classical music concerts and recitals available to the public through the Conservatorio de las Rosas music conservatory, the oldest in the Americas. I didn't find the altitude a problem, no doubt because I live in Mexico City, which lies 7350 feet above sea level  .


----------

